# Clinton



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Went swinging for steel and ended up with a nice surprise.


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Holy hell nice BROWN!


----------



## FirstDay (Nov 6, 2012)

Very cool, awesome brown! I've never seen anyone swing locally, hopefully I'll bump into ya on the river sometime I'd love to see how it's done.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow Nice Fish! I would have been so shocked, I would have just known it was a nice Steelie. Only find that at the end of my line.

Thats the biggest Brown I have seen come out of the Clinton.

Congrats!!!


----------



## HURONFLY (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome fish! How much do you think it weighed? Asking because every once in a blue moon someone on the Huron will luck into a stray lake run brown.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Lrb ?????


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

That is a great fish Mav!

Every year we see a lake run brown or two caught in the Clinton. Usually they are caught by a random guy at Yates throwing a Hot n' Tot blindly into the river. The last two that I've seen caught have been on stringers heading to the parking lot. When I stopped and asked the guys how their fishing was they both said, "I got nothing but this little steelhead." 

At least we have a good group of guys on here that can ID fish properly and realize how rare seeing one of these fish in the Clinton really is.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I suppose I should clarify why I posted the story about the guys keeping lake run browns and not knowing what the fish really was.

The Clinton River is regulated as a type 4 stream from Yates to Lake St Clair. This section is open to fishing all year but the possession season for browns and brook trout is from the last Saturday in April until September 30th. All other fish (steelhead, salmon) have a 5 fish limit, with no more than 3 trout over 15".

Again, we have no issue with the guys here on the forum because we can all tell the difference between a steelhead and a brown. But it helps to remind guys of the difference if they catch a lake run brown this time of year so they don't end up with a ticket.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Back in the mid 70's my BIL caught a brown just downstream from Yates. Took it home to eat. Cooked it and it smelled and tasted like clinton water back then. Yuck!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Not quite sure on weight. I would estimate the fish around 23" but man was it fat. Needless to say it made my day (year) on the Clinton. Very cool to see fish like this around. Must have followed the kings in. Hopefully we get some more rain soon and get some chrome moving up.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Mav, your going to have to keep catching fish and posting pics for me. I was told that my fishing is done until the first of December because I have to get into the woods deer hunting. It's a real bummer to have a fiancee that is so demanding that I HAVE to go hunting.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Do you guys run an intermediate line when swinging on the clinton? Just curious. Ive been swinging small streamers with my trout rig with some sucess.(#5 floating line). But thinkin about breakin out my bigger swingin rig.(#6 XP With sink tip)

.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Skagit head with t11


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow ! That's a beautiful fish


----------



## johnny5alive (Jun 11, 2011)

Maverick1 said:


> Skagit head with t11



I got that same head but have never tried it yet. any advice?


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Fish the dark water. They aren't in their winter patterns yet thanks to the nice weather. And cover water. If the fish are active they should take your offering in the first 10 minutes or so. If you get bumped, keep fishing that spot and maybe size down your presentation.


----------

